# Neonicotinoid pesticides 'damage brains of bees'



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21958547?goback=.gde_3905308_member_226987975


I think they might be affecting my brain too


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since all your food is now permeated with it, probably...


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

That's why I grow most of my own food and stay away from processed items. If we want it we make it (haven't grown my own wheat yet but it's coming). Not that I think using the stuff is necessarily wrong--just don't like being the free guinea pig to fuel the case-control studies 20 yrs from now. 

Fake salt, fake sugar, fake butter, fake meat. It all ends up being worse than the original precisely because we've been fine tuned to the originals (but not tuned to a life of TV, driving, social media, and diet pills). Sounds like I'm making my own case to have treatment-free bees even as I consider MAQS this year!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Soylent Green... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070723/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Scientists warn of link between dangerous new pathogen and Monsanto’s Roundup


http://foodfreedom.wordpress.com/2011/02/20/roundup-new-pathogen/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How long before it is observed in humans...?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> How long before it is observed in humans...?


"Neonics" irreversibly bind to receptors. Normally, the binding is reversible and receptor may be reused. In case of "Neonics" it is not happening and receptors gradually depleted - accumulation effect. It could "accumulate" for decades until any manifestation. I would imagine that "manifestation" would be similar to Alzheimer, dementia. Since "Neonics" are in use for a decade already, it is quite possible that "result" is there, in our brains with little bit less ability to memorize, think, made logical connections... Unfortunately, it is extremely difficult to prove such correlation. Thus, there would be plenty of people, who would deny any effects of "neonics" on them. My personal theory is that it would first affect people in the areas, where "neonics" are widely used (corn belt?). The symptoms may include mental inflexibility, inability to process new information, decline of communicative skills, decline in logical thinking and so on. The problem with this is that such changes would be irreversible, thus, no treatment possible. Also - it is accumulative, negligible amount over long period of time could potentially do a substantial irreversible damage. Note: it is my own interpretation of the available to me scientific data, it is not a fact - do your own research and made your own conclusions! Also - of coarse - nothing personal.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Which receptors, and what do these receptors do?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Which receptors, and what do these receptors do?


 nAChRs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotinic_acetylcholine_receptor
Nicotinic acetylcholine receptors, or nAChRs, are cholinergic receptors that form ligand-gated ion channels in the plasma membranes of certain neurons and on the postsynaptic side of the neuromuscular junction. As ionotropic receptors, nAChRs are directly linked to ion channels and do not use second messengers (as metabotropic receptors do). Nicotinic acetylcholine receptors are the best-studied of the ionotropic receptors...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Not much wiser, sorry


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

cerezha said:


> My personal theory is that it would first affect people in the areas, where "neonics" are widely used (corn belt?). The symptoms may include mental inflexibility, inability to process new information, decline of communicative skills, decline in logical thinking and so on.


I hate to be the one to break the news, but cerezha is correct, in my circles we call the above individuals conservative republicans. so it must be happening already? :lookout:
sorry just couldn't resist as I am one.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Around here we've been thinking it's causing the mental illnesses "Liberalism" and turning good hard working Americans into lazy socialist leaches aka "parasites"


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Beeslave said:


> Around here we've been thinking it's causing the mental illnesses "Liberalism" and turning good hard working Americans into lazy socialist leaches aka "parasites"


No, this is caused by dense populations where folks become dependent on someone else to feed and protect them. Bees are smarter than that--they swarm, leave, and take care of themselves. 

Ironically, this also drives the development and use of such chemicals in the never-ending quest to feed the growing city-beasts. At some point money will be worthless and it will all collapse.


----------

